# Being a Pro Eco Recycler



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

Here are a few strict guide lines that I follow to ensure a happy and productive partnership of parts. Remember most companies have to pay to get rid of some surplus.



1.If you don't ask you will not receive legally, I have received free things like:

-73 used power packs (retail $200 ea. total $14,600)
-1 3000 watt 12 volt inverter with 1 blown internal fuse
-1 1750 watt inverter
-20 Deka Ungly 45 ah deep cycle batteries (retail $3000)
-Free sheets of 4 x 4 cedar plywood (?)
-3 wood stoves
-Clay to make a earthen oven
-3 72 volt forklift motors (retail $1200)
-600 amp Zappi 72 volt forklift controller with regen. braaking (retail $3000)
-Large satellite dish to make into a parabolic solar cooker
-43 used light fixtures to make into solar hot air collectors (Instructable)
-15 100 ah 8D AC Delco RV batteries (retail $4500)
-17 Square D 761 safety disconnects
-5 15 watt 12 volt solar panels
-1 100 watt 12 volt sharp solar panel
-36 feet 4/0 forklift battery cable
-Glass for our greenhouse
-3 water heater
-300 feet of fibreglass cloth
-3 toast ovens
-coolers of free vegetables to feed our vermicompost pile
-paint, fibreglass resin, pool chlorine ..........
-pond pump
-$2000 free lumber
-swimming pool
-2 camper trailers
-boat
-2000 feet of mixed color copper wire

And the list goes on and on and on

Ask if there is something that they need, try trading items

BUT DON'T STEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2.Tell them what you are really doing, don't lie, they will be even more happy to help you if they really dig your project. Be excited and let them live through your project . When I told people at work that I was building a electric car I received 20 Deka Unigy 45 ah deep cycle batteries (retail $3000) for free as they were swapping out old ups batteries from a back up system.


3.If they say no because they need it, don't steal, ask if they may know where you may get one.

4.Offer to pick up the part(s) at their convenience night or day and if you are qualified, offer to remove the parts with your own tools and ask what tools you will need when and if you need to come back (mechanics are very sensitive of their tools).

5.If they scrap parts for scrap metal weight or trade them in for a core charge, offer to pay them in cash for that.

6.If you have special skills that they may use, you can also barter your services for their parts.

7.Don't sell the parts for any reason, if the donor company finds out they will cut you off.

8.Clean up after yourself.

9.Don't be a pain in the rump, ask when to call again or if they want to call you.

10.Don't hog things' spread the wealth give things away too, ask if they need it back if you can't use it after all.

11.Don't sort or separate there take it all home, don't be a pest and most important - clean up after yourself.

12.Do be very thankful.

13.Do be educational.

14.Do be humble.

15.Do bring 1 or 2 pictures of you project so they may see your vision and also become inspired.

16.Have fun and wear safety shoes and always have a first aid kits.

Eco Steve


----------



## mhud (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice tips. Do you have any advice for finding out who might have things that you can use?


----------



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

Some of my best finds have been behind industrial units, the ones that small companies rent. Most of the time if you drive by during the day while most have their back doors open you can scout out the materials. Bring pictures and a printout of your websites and links with you about your project. Most of the time if it's out side it's garbage to them.

While you are out driving around especially on garbage day give yourself extra time (if you need to stop and pick something up) keep you eyes open and don't care about what you think people are thinking.

Once when I was driving home from work i was following a guy in a pickup truck full of fencing that he had just replaced with wood, well at the next stop light I got out and asked what he was doing with the fencing, his response was going to the garbage dump. So I saved him $20.00 disposal fees and scored enough fencing to make a dog run and fence around my pool.

Keep your eyes open and don&#8217;t ever be afraid to ask do you need that?

Eco Steve


----------

